# using john walsh's digitizing board to help with horse build



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

drawing board digitizing parts

started by making a 8 in cardboard model,then a 24inch heavy cardboard model and then a full size 1/4 plywood profile
after all sorts of changes I have the horse on cart ready for shaping out of solid wood
24 pieces of 2x6's laminated and fitted all glue mostly as I will be using a 4.5 grinder with a carbide head and I don't want to hit a screw.
His name is penetangore and he is 12 hands high ,and in the spring he will be tied up to my front gate outside the shop
watching the traffic go by
But the work is just starting


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

fascinating. I took a class in carving Carousel animals many years ago that took a similar but more manual approach.. no CNC than. Looks great.. keep on posting..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yikes...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job as always Stan . Definitely something I haven't seen done before


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Man, that's a huge project, labour wise!
I'm in awe, Stan ... :0


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Having gone this far, what would you do differently?
Could a smaller piece been used for that digitising step and then enlarged via the computer?

Thanks for the video.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Really looking forward to see this proceed. Hope you take incremental pictures with the grinder.

Steve.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Very interesting. Have to admit though that I think you could do something similar by doing a detailed drawing, projecting it on material, and then manually cutting, gluing and then carving it out.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> Very interesting. Have to admit though that I think you could do something similar by doing a detailed drawing, projecting it on material, and then manually cutting, gluing and then carving it out.


The newer and now cheaper LED projectors make this entirely possible. 
I used to take b&w of designs, project the negative and trace for very good results.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

rwl7532 said:


> The newer and now cheaper LED projectors make this entirely possible.
> I used to take b&w of designs, project the negative and trace for very good results.


That's a great idea Ralph


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

horse called penetangore 12 hands high


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Awesome, Stan! Can't wait for progress pictures.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

Its coming along slowly I just ordered a new grinder attachment from arbortech called the turbo plane





 wooden horse part 2 jan 2016


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Absolutely fascinating watching as this progress's. I would think that one has to be relatively familiar with a horse's anatomy/muscular structure before attempting something like this?????

you might want to look into padded weight lifting gloves to help with the fatigue on your hands. I spent a couple months with a hammer drill in my hands drilling into ceramic tile a few years back and they made all the difference in the world....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

this is something...
KUDOS...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

rwl7532 said:


> The newer and now cheaper LED projectors make this entirely possible.
> I used to take b&w of designs, project the negative and trace for very good results.


Damn boy...you do nice work! I'm one of those guys who thinks that glass etching's make for beautiful architectural enhancements. 

This reminds me of a friend I had back in the early 80's. He would do glass door etchings with some kind of acid. Did beautiful work and he was as busy as he wanted to be. Folks loved it and I believe now had he pursued it, he could have made a good living at it. But hind sight is 20/20 as they say...we were young, stupid and doing things we probably shouldn't have been doing...what may have easily provided him with a good living quickly turned into an after thought and all was lost to those things in life when your in your 20's you regret when your in your 50's and 60's...


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

The things we can today are amazing and affordable.
We can work with plasma, laser and milling machines all connected to computers which makes the diagram easy
and a controlled better cut
I only wish I could have done this back in the 80's especially the 3d wood plaque cuts ,these would have sold , they do not now




 theater face
or a gasket copy ands accurate





 cutting a gasket


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*part 3 horse build*


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you are accomplishing quite the endeavor...
very nice...


----------

